# A few random mice



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

I was supposed to be changing cages while my husband watched our son but I got distracted and ended up taking some photos instead. This is why I shouldn't leave my camera sitting in the same room with my mice. If my battery hadn't died, I probably would have spent all afternoon taking photos.

Holly, chocolate pied pet doe. This is my husband's favorite mouse. She's due to have a litter sometime in the next week. 









Pretzel, blue doe









Lucky, blue merle buck









Azraq, blue satin buck









Jada, himi doe


----------



## alilew (Jan 9, 2013)

They are stunning x lovely pics


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

am loving the chocolate pied and the splashed male ... they are all lovely mice


----------

